# Seiko 6319 Quick Set Question?



## rgee (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi

I've just purchased a 6319-6002 pepsi. There is a quick set for the date by pushing the crown. Is there a qucik set for the day?

Thx


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Edited to add - I assume you mean the Seiko 6139 movement as in this:










yes and no... you push the crown further in to set the day, but this obviously changes the date too! So, to set the correct day/date you first set the DAY by pushing the crown all the way in (as the day will be in 2 languages this means it will move forward 2 dates per english day). Once the DAY is correct (and by correct I usually do the normal thing of setting to to yesterdays day/date then wind the movement forward to trip the date so I know I'm in the correct 12 hour period) then start pressing the crown a little softer to set the date.

Fiddly, but once you get used to it it's easy









Cheers

Jon


----------



## rgee (Dec 12, 2006)

Cheers Jon, thats the one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

if you find the push doesn't seem to be working check for crud under the crown preventing it going in far enough.


----------



## rgee (Dec 12, 2006)

No its fine, as Jon said its a bit fiddly at first. Thanks for your advice.

BTW love the watch, realised I got the model number wrong. Its a 6139 6002. I've just seen one with a grey dial so that may be on the list next.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Glad that sorted you out









There are quite a few variations of the 6139-600X out there and I came across a great resouce here:

What to look for when buying a 6139-600x


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I think they're great too, just got this one


----------



## rgee (Dec 12, 2006)

Hippo

Thats the one!! Can I ask where you got it from?

There seems to be a lot of 6139s on fleabay from the Philippines and Thailand. Anyone had any experiences with buying from these?


----------

